# What is the right thing to do?



## jp61 (Feb 11, 2013)

I've seen it here and elsewhere, that someone is looking for a recipe. People being helpful, post one or two or more. But, many of these recipes come straight out of  books, word for word. 

What is the right thing to do........ post or not to post?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would suggest posting...  but then give accolades to the author


----------



## linguica (Feb 11, 2013)

We are here to help. Post with proper credits as to source. IMO


----------



## venture (Feb 11, 2013)

How to address this?

I have my own recipes.  They are mine.  Really they are!!!!!  Really!!!

I never stole a recipe from anybody?  I never took anybody else's recipe and adjusted it to my own taste?

Really?

All these fancy chefs?  Do they think after these hundreds of years?  They really created a recipe that nobody else had never thought of?

What was the old story about placing a million monkeys in front of a million typewriters?  One of them might have written "War and Peace"?

Yep, I am a great chef.  And don't let anybody tell you any different!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## linguica (Feb 11, 2013)

Venture said:


> How to address this?
> 
> I have my own recipes.  They are mine.  Really they are!!!!!  Really!!!
> 
> ...


Just a word on "procuring" (borrowing) recipes. Emeril Lagasse came out with a recipe for Cajun seasoning ( BAM ) on his show. I have a cookbook authored by Julia Child written when EL was just a teenager. It contains a recipe for Cajun seasoning that is identical to EL's not only by volume of ingredients but by the order in which they are listed. Now i understand why EL had Julia as a guest on his show so many times.    IMHO       It's OK to borrow, just give credit where credit is due.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2013)

Not only is giving Credit/Source for a Recipe the right thing to do, Failing to do so is against the Rules and subject to deletion with a Warning to provide Credit or face disciplinary action and/or banning from SMF (See Below)...JJ
[h2]All User Generated Content within Smoking Meat Forums[/h2]
If you elect to post material to any wikis, forums, reviews or other content generation mediums that may be offered on our sites, or if you elect to upload any photographs, audio or video, you will be solely responsible for all content, messages, text, files, images, graphics, photos, audio clips, sounds, video or other materials (the "Postings"). You agree and warrant that any Postings you post to the sites will be true and accurate, will not defame any person or invade any person's privacy, and will not infringe the proprietary rights of any person. You agree not to furnish any Postings to which you do not own the rights.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service


----------



## moikel (Feb 12, 2013)

I call a lot of things "the recipe" rather than my recipe because I started from something somewhere & it evolved. I am pretty proud of my curry pastes but every ingredient is common to a lot of other peoples.I am not known for my measuring
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Way I see it a list of ingredients isnt really a recipe in the true sense.

If I use somebodies recipe as a starting point I say so. If I ever finished without deviating I would say so to,yet to happen.


----------



## roller (Feb 12, 2013)

There is no patient on recipes..I see them and I use them and I change them...That`s a good thing...thats why they put them in cook books. I see cook books with the same recipes with different folks names on them...Whats the big deal...If you have one and do not want anybody using it them dont post it anywhere...


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2013)

Roller said:


> There is no patient on recipes..I see them and I use them and I change them...That`s a good thing...thats why they put them in cook books. I see cook books with the same recipes with different folks names on them...Whats the big deal...If you have one and do not want anybody using it them dont post it anywhere...


There is no big deal, it's just a question that I probably should have looked into on my own. I ran into this situation before and wasn't sure about recipe etiquette and/or copyright laws and such.

Then I guess you wouldn't mind, if you created enough recipes on your own to write and publish a book that people who purchase your book publish your recipes all over the internet. I'm still not clear on this topic, but  to me it seems like it's stealing even if you attached the authors name to the recipe. After all, that work was done to make a profit, no? If 200 people by your book and plaster the recipes and directions from it all over the internet, why should I go spend my money on your book, if I can get what I'm looking for, free on the web?


----------



## roller (Feb 12, 2013)

I would not mind at all....and thats because I am a nice guy...lol


----------



## linguica (Feb 12, 2013)

You can't take my wife's recipes. She never measures anything except when baking. A hand full of this, a double pinch of that......Drives me nuts.


----------



## eman (Feb 12, 2013)

If i am not mistaken The USSC has ruled that once something is posted on the internet it becomes public domain???

Most of my recipes get there start from a recipe i found on the web. Then adjustments are made to suit my taste.

 Any recipe you find on food . com , all recipes.com etc have come from someone else.

 IMHO as long as i don't take a recipe and post it verbatum  and claim that i invented  it . then i have done absolutely nothing wrong.

 Many times if someone ask for a recipe, i will give them on word for word from the net that i have used. easier than trying to explain what a pinch of this or dash of that is that i add.


----------



## linguica (Feb 12, 2013)

If you posted Jeff's "Rib Rub" and Jeff's "Barbeque Sauce" recipes on this web site, do you think he might want to have a word or two with you about your posting?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2013)

There are no Recipe Police that are monitoring every post here but it is Polite to at least mention you are posting another persons recipe. Think about Rubs...There are many that start with or are exclusively Salt, Pepper, Sugar, Paprika,Cayenne, Chili Powder, Garlic and Onion Powder. No one can claim exclusive rights to using them. If you wish to know how much of each I use, search Mild BBQ Rub, if you what to know how much other people use Buy their Book...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Just a word on "procuring" (borrowing) recipes. Emeril Lagasse came out with a recipe for Cajun seasoning ( BAM ) on his show. I have a cookbook authored by Julia Child written when EL was just a teenager. It contains a recipe for Cajun seasoning that is identical to EL's not only by volume of ingredients but by the order in which they are listed. Now i understand why EL had Julia as a guest on his show so many times.    IMHO       It's OK to borrow, just give credit where credit is due.   :a42:



What Julia Child cookbook are you talking about?


~Martin


----------



## linguica (Feb 12, 2013)

When I post I will give credit whenever possible, my own rules i guess.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136093/looking#post_935464


----------



## linguica (Feb 12, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Linguica said:
> 
> 
> > Just a word on "procuring" (borrowing) recipes. Emeril Lagasse came out with a recipe for Cajun seasoning ( BAM ) on his show. I have a cookbook authored by Julia Child written when EL was just a teenager. It contains a recipe for Cajun seasoning that is identical to EL's not only by volume of ingredients but by the order in which they are listed. Now i understand why EL had Julia as a guest on his show so many times.    IMHO       It's OK to borrow, just give credit where credit is due.
> ...


Martin, I think i will have to retract my statement about Emeril Lagasse as i cannot locate the book, My wife has, over 25 years, amassed a cookbook collection of 500 to 600 cookbooks that are stored on 6 bookcases located in three different rooms with not much of a sorting method. Finding any one book is more a matter of luck than anything else. I will continue to search.

My apologies....Paul


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2013)

Just trying to understand right from wrong, I'm not pointing fingers.

If a member here (or anywhere on the net) asks for a recipe for hot dogs lets say, and I (or whomever) would like to help him or her out but don't have a hot dog recipe of my own. But, do own numerous books purchased off of Amazon or wherever that have hot dog recipes. 

From what I'm understanding so far is, is that, it would be OK to post (here or anywhere on the net) these recipes from the books as long as I also add at the end of the recipe who the author was/is?


----------



## linguica (Feb 12, 2013)

JP61 said:


> Just trying to understand right from wrong, I'm not pointing fingers.
> 
> If a member here (or anywhere on the net) asks for a recipe for hot dogs lets say, and I (or whomever) would like to help him or her out but don't have a hot dog recipe of my own. But, do own numerous books purchased off of Amazon or wherever that have hot dog recipes.
> 
> From what I'm understanding so far is, is that, it would be OK to post (here or anywhere on the net) these recipes from the books as long as I also add at the end of the recipe who the author was/is?


There is no real "right" or "wrong" answer the idea of giving credit. I have a binder full of recipes that i have copied from a source and adjusted to my own use. I consider those "mine"

Another example; After 34 years in the food industry, i know that every Head Baker has a binder or book containing his own secret recipes.This is their version of job security. Only once in all those years did a Head Baker allow me to copy on his recipes. The only problem is that his recipe for fruit and bran muffins make 120 muffins.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Martin, I think i will have to retract my statement about Emeril Lagasse as i cannot locate the book, My wife has, over 25 years, amassed a cookbook collection of 500 to 600 cookbooks that are stored on 6 bookcases located in three different rooms with not much of a sorting method. Finding any one book is more a matter of luck than anything else. I will continue to search.
> My apologies....Paul



I asked because Emeril Lagasse and his Essence are featured in the book "Cooking with Master Chefs" which was written by Julia, so there may be some confusion.


~Martin


----------



## linguica (Feb 12, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Linguica said:
> 
> 
> > Martin, I think i will have to retract my statement about Emeril Lagasse as i cannot locate the book, My wife has, over 25 years, amassed a cookbook collection of 500 to 600 cookbooks that are stored on 6 bookcases located in three different rooms with not much of a sorting method. Finding any one book is more a matter of luck than anything else. I will continue to search.
> ...


Yes, I have the same book with a book mark on page #27. No harm intended. My CRS must be as bad as the wife insists it is.


----------



## jarjarchef (Feb 12, 2013)

I use recipes for inspiration all the time that I find on the net. I do not trust most published recipes for their accuracy. I have had some very bad experiences with some very respectable sources not working at all. So I will tweak them to fit what I need.... I figure if I was meant to create the wheel, I would have been born a very long time ago. I do feel there is a fine line between coping a recipe and using one for inspiration. I personally would say to give credit where credit is due. If a recipe has been posted on the Internet, then it is fair game for re-post with proper credit. If it has only been put into print and not posted, then buy the book....... just my $.02


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2013)

Linguica said:


> If you posted Jeff's "Rib Rub" and Jeff's "Barbeque Sauce" recipes on this web site, do you think he might want to have a word or two with you about your posting?


I purchased the rub & sauce recipes from Jeff mainly to support the site and my curiosity. It's good stuff! (IMO)

What I'm reading is that it would be OK for me or anyone else that paid for the recipes to post them here (or anywhere on the net) as long as I give credit? Or, if I add a pinch of something to the recipe that may or may not have an effect on the product, I can call it JP61's whatever sauce and feel free to post it? That just doesn't sound right to me and no I don't think he'd like that very much with good reason.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2013)

Emeril's Essence is just his variation on a combination of ingredients predating his birth by a hundred or more years. So he " Borrowed " it from somebody as well, just as Tony Chachere and Paul Prudhomme with their Cajun/Creole Seasoning. Three famous Chef's making money recombining a handful of the same ingredients. 

My Foiling Juice is 100% Original but as I posted, with it's introduction, was inspired by Johnny Triggs ingredients used when foiling Ribs. My nod to Mr. Trigg was not necessary at all but a polite thing to do...JJ


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> I use recipes for inspiration all the time that I find on the net. I do not trust most published recipes for their accuracy. I have had some very bad experiences with some very respectable sources not working at all. So I will tweak them to fit what I need.... I figure if I was meant to create the wheel, I would have been born a very long time ago. I do feel there is a fine line between coping a recipe and using one for inspiration. I personally would say to give credit where credit is due. If a recipe has been posted on the Internet, then it is fair game for re-post with proper credit. If it has only been put into print and not posted, then buy the book....... just my $.02


I am being misunderstood by most it seems. I was referring to posting recipes from books (old school type  that are sold for a profit)  to the WWW.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 12, 2013)

JP61 said:


> I was referring to posting recipes from books (old school type)
> that are sold for a profit  to the WWW.



It's kind of complicated, technically recipes are not copyrightable, but collections of recipes are.
Even so, it's considered unethical to post a recipe from a book without permission and attribution.

~Martin


----------



## candycoated (Feb 12, 2013)

Oooo copyright laws.

If you guys figure it out get in touch with Madonna, Metallica, the Senate who tried to pass SOPA (just to mention a few), let them all know how you plan on doing it.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> It's kind of complicated, technically recipes are not copyrightable, but collections of recipes are.
> Even so, it's considered unethical to post a recipe from a book without *permission* and attribution.
> 
> ~Martin


That's a key word that has been missing (or I missed) so far in this discussion. Wonder how often permission is requested?

Anyhow, think I caused enough trouble for one day. Thank you all for your input.


----------

